# Vice President??



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

mattwins1 said:


> Bowhunter or not I hate liars!
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/...n-three-words/
> 
> ...


 
SHEESH! What do you think about the idiot Joe Biden? The only time this fool takes his foot out of his mouth is to change feet.


----------



## Den66 (Nov 1, 2005)

Let's not get facts/figures/lies/ and or half-truths involved in a political campaign, it will just confuse folks. Point is, Ryan is a hunter. That makes me want him in the White House 1,000,000,000 times more than Biden.....

4 more years of Obama/Biden will only serve to further cripple the US. Give Romney/Ryan a shot, they really can't do any worse...


----------



## Sasquatch1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Den66 said:


> Let's not get facts/figures/lies/ and or half-truths involved in a political campaign, it will just confuse folks. Point is, Ryan is a hunter. That makes me want him in the White House 1,000,000,000 times more than Biden.....
> 
> 4 more years of Obama/Biden will only serve to further cripple the US. Give Romney/Ryan a shot, they really can't do any worse...


Right on bro! I'm with you.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Den66 said:


> *Give Romney/Ryan a shot, they really can't do any worse..*.


Sounds like the makings of a killer campaign slogan to me! They should run with it! 
<----<<<


----------



## bradepb (May 8, 2006)

I would rather hunt with Sara Palin but dont think either would be a good vp.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

bradepb said:


> I would rather hunt with Sara Palin but don"t think either would be a good vp.


I truly believe that Paul Ryan or Sara Palin would make a better VP than Joltin' Joe. That guy would say/do anything to keep his "phony baloney" job (borrowed from Mel Brooks).


----------



## Sasquatch1 (Aug 28, 2006)

bradepb said:


> I would rather hunt with Sara Palin but dont think either would be a good vp.


Sara can hunt in my blind! Don't think I'll see much deer that morning though!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

